# Rate Alpha m,the king of cope



## DarknLost (Feb 28, 2019)

That birthmark/freckle in his eye is his biggest flaw imo


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 28, 2019)

White guys who wear earrings should be round up and shot


----------



## Zeta ascended (Feb 28, 2019)

He has a wife but a lot of his subscribers are coping.


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> White guys who wear earrings should be round up and shot


????


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> ????


wear wide stretchers instead


----------



## C0pe (Feb 28, 2019)

I don't remember a video where he DIDN'T try to sell some magic product
???


----------



## Zeta ascended (Feb 28, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> White guys who wear earrings should be round up and shot


It's a good form of thugmaxx tho.


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> wear wide stretchers instead


what the fuck is that


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 28, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> It's a good form of thugmaxx tho.


No it's not, it just looks gay


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> what the fuck is that


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 25635
> View attachment 25636


Thats disgusting tbh


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 28, 2019)

C0pe said:


> I don't remember a video where he DIDN'T try to sell some magic product
> ???



He is just moneymaxing by recommending the best copes to betas


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 28, 2019)

statusmaxxed tbh


----------



## SHARK (Feb 28, 2019)

Great face bad height. Jfl selling skincare products, the problem isn’t skin, it’s BONES.


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

Aaron Marino is an example of a lookmaxxed normie


----------



## C0pe (Feb 28, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> He is just moneymaxing by recommending the best copes to betas


Wait... my 20 different moisturizing creams are useless?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 28, 2019)

alpha jew


----------



## Jaded (Feb 28, 2019)

The biggest douchebag on YouTube.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks ethnic tbh I whitemog him


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

Insane hair genetics tbh his jaw is pretty good as well but his soft tissue features are average and he’s short as well


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 2, 2019)

Coping said:


> Insane hair genetics tbh his jaw is pretty good as well but his soft tissue features are average and he’s short as well



he's not just short he's legit dwarf like alphadestiny


freakofnature said:


> he's not just short he's legit dwarf like alphadestiny


----------



## Sc22 (Mar 2, 2019)

"Being short is better than tall" is the greatest cope i've heard from him.


freakofnature said:


> he's not just short he's legit dwarf like alphadestiny
> 
> 
> View attachment 26001


Over


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he's not just short he's legit dwarf like alphadestiny
> 
> 
> View attachment 26001


I think he’s a legit 5’4


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone on the forum that would stand next to him would look like midget


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 2, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Anyone on the forum that would stand next to him would look like midget



what


----------



## androidcel (Mar 2, 2019)

being oldcel and height are his biggest flaws


----------



## fobos (Mar 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> being oldcel and height are his biggest flaws


He looks much younger than he is


----------



## androidcel (Mar 2, 2019)

fobos said:


> He looks much younger than he is


Still failo


----------



## fobos (Mar 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Still failo


Well you can't bang 18 year olds forever, but I think he can do good with 30 year olds considering that he is close to 50


----------



## androidcel (Mar 2, 2019)

fobos said:


> Well you can't bang 18 year olds forever, but I think he can do good with 30 year olds considering that he is close to 50


You actually can but not with your looks only, you need money and status for it tbh. But he can pull certainly some 30 year olds


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> You actually can but not with your looks only, you need money and status for it tbh. But he can pull certainly some 30 year olds


I want his hair genes ngl some of the best I seen


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 2, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he's not just short he's legit dwarf like alphadestiny
> 
> 
> View attachment 26001


he is 5'6.5 thats not dwarf tier, u cant use a pic against 200cm+ guys to make a point


----------



## Sc22 (Mar 2, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> he is 5'6.5 thats not dwarf tier, u cant use a pic against 200cm+ guys to make a point


My pussy gets wet reading ur comments for real you are on point every single time!!! ? can i fuck your ass now?


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 2, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> he is 5'6.5 thats not dwarf tier, u cant use a pic against 200cm+ guys to make a point


how tall r u?


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> he is 5'6.5 thats not dwarf tier, u cant use a pic against 200cm+ guys to make a point


I think he’s frauding he looks shorter tbh prob 5’4


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 2, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> how tall r u?


179 cm


----------

